
Proximal Policy Optimization for Playing Super Mario Bros - seesawtron
https://github.com/uvipen/Super-mario-bros-PPO-pytorch
======
pepijndevos
How far away is this from the top speedruns? The readme mentions OpenAI
beating Dota 2 pros with the same models, so who knows??

It seems like an AI would not "play by the rules" and can easily detect weird
edge cases and shortcuts. But as far as I can tell from the small GIFs, it's
not doing any particular glitches.

~~~
jleahy
It can’t complete all the levels and actually does worse on the first level
than a normal human (for example falling down a hole and having to get out
again).

So it’s quite far from a speed run.

------
seesawtron
Original paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.06347](https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.06347)

Disclaimer: I am not the creator.

------
ShamelessC
Does this somehow include the ROM for the game and an emulator?

